

Pay What You Want for Guy Kawasaki's eBook on Gumroad - ryandelk
https://gumroad.com/l/SNBya

======
vasco
"How to circle people, how to perfect your profile, how to craft effective
posts, how to comment, how to respond to comments, and how to share
photographs." This warrants a book?

------
mladenkovacevic
Is it hard to make an ePub format book along with a PDF file?

I really dislike the way PDF files display on my small Sony Ereader
(especially with programming books where there is inset code paragraphs and
zooming-in messes their layout completely). From my experience, EPub handles
the wrapping much better.

------
lani
The ui for the payment is the best I've seen so far !!

~~~
bengl
Thanks!

